# Free



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

I've got a 10 month old male German Blue Ram that needs a home. It's a beautiful fish just right for a planted tank. I also have some cross bred Endler's and a couple of young gold angels that are yours for the taking. And I can give away some cuttings to go with the fish( water sprite-that sort of thing.

Wayne


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd be more than happy to take the ram off of your hands if you still have him. He should go well with the "older" female I have in the 75g.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*free*

The ram is yours. Would you like me to mail it to you?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds good. Give me a shipping estimate and I will make the decision to drive to your place or have you mail it.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*free*

shipping is $4.05


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Go ahead and ship him then  I'll PayPal you the money later this morning.

The wife is gone this week so I woldn't be able to make it to your place until Friday and the gas would cost me that much for a round trip anyways! I wasn't sure if you planned on shipping him priority mail.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm on the lookout for good german blue rams. If you find em at a reliable source, let me know. I'll go in on an order if needed.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

TheLoachGuy said:


> I'm on the lookout for good german blue rams. If you find em at a reliable source, let me know. I'll go in on an order if needed.


Are you looking for a more localized source or is shipping acceptable?


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

IM interested in 4 pairs of blue rams! I live in Virginia though... Anyone want to ship?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

jlui83 said:


> IM interested in 4 pairs of blue rams! I live in Virginia though... Anyone want to ship?


Why not make the drive over to Aquarium Center near Baltimore? I used to make a 4-5 hour round trip at least once a month when I lived in MD. They used to have some really nice Rams but it has been about two years since I have visited.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm looking for ya.................

In the meantime.............. AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------

